# remove brake lever from Shimano EF50 ??



## ashsimmonds (Apr 6, 2007)

i have a special brake to go on my bike, but i would like to keep the current ST-EF50-L gear shifters on there.

so basically i need to take the brake lever off of the integrated shimano assembly, but i don't know how to undo the bolt thingy holding it in at it's fulcrum... not sure if it has to be levered off or knocked out or what.


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

This is not a beginner's forum question, and you'll be treading on new ground removing the lever. Study it closely, and be innovative


----------



## ashsimmonds (Apr 6, 2007)

i've looked at it, and have no freakin idea how it's assembled. i could spend six hours poking at it and still end up only wrecking it, thought someone here might have serviced these items before.

wasn't sure which forum to put it in, it can be moved by mods if they know better. cheers.


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

Why dont you just replace the shifters as wel? Probably better than the trouble to remove the brake lever. 8 speed shifters can be had at reasonable prices.


----------



## ashsimmonds (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah that's an option, but if it's just a 10 second matter of pry something off or twist something the right way, then that's preferable.


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe this will help?

ST-EF50


----------

